# Solomon 2 RTA from Kaees



## Rob Fisher (21/6/18)

*Solomon 2 RTA from Kaees*

Not sure why I bought this RTA because I had never heard of it... but in the interests of science I spotted a top airflow single coil RTA and thought I would give it a try. Oh, and it has an 810 drip tip so it gives me a chance to test my new 810 tips from Siam Mods in the UK.

A real simple build and popped in a 3mm alien. It wicks well but is a little noisy... but the flavour is good. Tons of air and had to shut it off by about 50%.

It reminds me a lot of the Zeus! And it was only $29.99

I like the fact it had a bubble tank and a normal tank... Bubble tanks rock for juice capacity!

Here is the spiel from the website.

The Solomon 2 24mm RTA from KAEES is a rebuildable tank atomizer featuring a mid section build deck, 5ml E-Juice reservoir, top fill capability and a Delrin drip tip. The pure gold plating wire platform makes the SOLOMON conductive and powerful for any flavor or cloud chasers. Along with a strong conductive deck, the Solomon 2 is easily disassembled for easy cleaning. With a Dual Post Single Terminal Build Deck, builders will find ease building on it along with and the wicking process made easier. Airflow enters the Solomon 2 through the top and are adjustable. The Kaees Solomon 2 features a 24k gold plating deck platform for amazing conductivity. The construction of the Solomon 2 consists of high quality 304 Stainless Steel. The Kaees Solomon 2 is a great update to its predecessor making it an amazing RTA to own.

*Product Features:*

24mm Diameter
5ml Bubble Tank Capacity
3.5ml Standard Tank Capacity
Threaded Top Fill

Dual Post Single Terminal Build Deck
Single Coil Design
Top Mounted Hex Screws

Corner Cutout Wicking Ports
Dual Centered Internal Airholes
Gold Plated Deck
PEEK Insulation

Top Dual Adjustable Bottom Airslots
10mm by 2mm Each Airslot

14mm Bore Delrin 810 Drip Tip
10mm Bore Delrin 810 Drip Tip
9mm Bore Delrin 510 Drip Tip
304 Stainless Steel and Glass Construction
Gold Plated 510 Contact

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (22/6/18)

Should look good on your Stratum LE mod...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

That's great @Rob Fisher 
How's the initial vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

